# Me and my girls!



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I had a stinker of a headache yesterday so decided to lay on the sofa. I was promptly joined by my lovely girls!  I got Annabel to take a quick photo and then I dozed off! Bliss!  

p.s. Note the discarded text book!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Fab photo Sarah! x


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Fab photo! They are both lovely!! X


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

That is perfect .. cockapoo cuddles .. oh Sarah you look so happy with your 2 beauties ... yippy!


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

you all look really happy x bless x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Beautiful, all of you


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

Aww...they really are so affectionate aren't they?! They're beautiful girls


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Beautiful photo


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

So lovely


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Gorgeous pic - and you went for the chop in the end  It looks fab


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

looks lovely, you all look very happy.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Happy Puppy family! glad your new addition is fitting right in


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

JoJo said:


> That is perfect .. cockapoo cuddles .. oh Sarah you look so happy with your 2 beauties ... yippy!


We couldn't be happier  They are getting used to each other. Daisy rushed to Millie's crate this morning and twice they have been in the same crate together . We will get there and I think they will be great together. xx



Pepster said:


> Aww...they really are so affectionate aren't they?! They're beautiful girls


Sooo cuddly! Millie just launches herself onto you for a cuddle! She had actually started off on top of me and I had to slide her off to the side. She will happily cuddle up with the children on the sofa, a real snuggly girl! 



Turi said:


> Gorgeous pic - and you went for the chop in the end  It looks fab


Thanks Turi, yes went for the chop, needed a change. 

I am so happy the way it is going with Millie, she has just slotted into our family so well. We are feeling very lucky.


----------

